# Dinafem strains are great!



## guitarisgr8 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey guys,

So I started a thread a few years back with the same title, but it has somehow vanished! So I'm starting over.

I grow a bunch of Dinafem beans, and I have not once been disappointed by any of their strains!


Anyone who has grown out some Dinafem beans please leave some feedback good or bad, and any pics would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## guitarisgr8 (Feb 15, 2014)

I'll start things off with Critical Jack (Critical+ x Jack Herer)

I've come across two phenos of this, both winners.

Pheno #1 has a fuely chemdawg smell, flowers in 65 days.
Pheno #2 (the better) is very sweet smelling and tasting, flowering is slightly longer at 75 days but has better yield and trich production than pheno #1.


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice! i grew out there auto cheese because it was a freebie and i was very impressed for an auto








34 grams over all and was done spot on on day 75
















Ive always liked dinafem. Good seeds/strains at good prices and they all turn out like they say. No crazy over statements.


----------



## zubey91 (Feb 15, 2014)

Im growing Critical plus! Its a great strain, big bud x super skunk ... Sorry no pics


----------



## spunion (Feb 15, 2014)

I got a 3 pack of Critical Jack incoming, and my order was supposed to include a single Dinachem. Dinafem claims their Dinachem is made from the guava chem cut, a pheno from TopDawg's Stardawg.

Might order the Critical + eventually. Heard it finishes 10-20 days faster than the Critical Jack and yields almost as well.


----------



## Bane28775 (Feb 15, 2014)

Have got an auto critical plus ready to do after my auto somango finishes, really looking forwards to it!


----------



## teoborg (Feb 15, 2014)

Everything I've grown was spectacular : Moby Dick, Blue Widow, White Widow, Original Amnesia, Powerkush and White Sibirian.


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 15, 2014)

teoborg said:


> Everything I've grown was spectacular : Moby Dick, Blue Widow, White Widow, Original Amnesia, Powerkush and White Sibirian.



My friend has a PK goin right now and its lookin beautiful! How did you like yours??


----------



## guitarisgr8 (Feb 15, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> My friend has a PK goin right now and its lookin beautiful! How did you like yours??


I've run the PK a few times and it's great. Big chunky nugs (I got a lot of purps in mine) very spicy and skunky flavour.

-Sorry the photo is shitty, was taken ages ago with a rubbish phone-


 Power Kush


----------



## guitarisgr8 (Feb 15, 2014)

spunion said:


> I got a 3 pack of Critical Jack incoming, and my order was supposed to include a single Dinachem. Dinafem claims their Dinachem is made from the guava chem cut, a pheno from TopDawg's Stardawg.
> 
> Might order the Critical + eventually. Heard it finishes 10-20 days faster than the Critical Jack and yields almost as well.


I'll be popping some Dinachem beans next week, heard nothing but awesome things about it.

Yep the critical+ is slightly quicker then the Critical Jack and in my experience produced MORE than the CJ. I know many peeps who run the critical+ as their 'cash crop'. I got a bit bored of the flavour though as it's a bit one dimensional (straight up skunky generic weed taste) it took me a few months of smoking to tire of it so it's in no way bad....do prefer the critical jack though..... but offer me a bowl of critical+ and I certainly won't turn my nose up!


----------



## guitarisgr8 (Feb 15, 2014)

Bane28775 said:


> Have got an auto critical plus ready to do after my auto somango finishes, really looking forwards to it!


Great, drop by and post a pic in a couple of months when she's ready! I don't have any experience with their auto's so I'd love to see how she turns out!


----------



## KLITE (Feb 15, 2014)

The skunky pheno of the Critical they have is the absolute tits.


----------



## guitarisgr8 (Feb 15, 2014)

KLITE said:


> The skunky pheno of the Critical they have is the absolute tits.


Ha..ha.. That's the kind of eloquent feedback I like, spoken like a true poet


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 15, 2014)

I just popped an Auto Amnesia bean and getting ready to start their Critical + 2 Auto and Haze 2 Auto. I will be making some feminized crosses of these as well. 

Will post pics when the time comes though they may not be impressive (they will be seeded). I have never grown an auto before but from my research Dinafem has a great reputation for a quality breeding program and honest representation of their strains.


----------



## astronomikl (Feb 15, 2014)

I am currently running Sweet Deep Grapefruit..... its about two weeks old now....only heard good things about this strain so I am kinda excited to see the results.


----------



## guitarisgr8 (Feb 15, 2014)

Cascadian said:


> I just popped an Auto Amnesia bean and getting ready to start their Critical + 2 Auto and Haze 2 Auto. I will be making some feminized crosses of these as well.
> 
> Will post pics when the time comes though they may not be impressive (they will be seeded). I have never grown an auto before but from my research Dinafem has a great reputation for a quality breeding program and honest representation of their strains.


Sometimes when seeded they can look even more impressive, all that swelling! Never done an auto myself...but I'm really starting to come around to the idea.
Looking forward to the pics bro!


----------



## guitarisgr8 (Feb 15, 2014)

astronomikl said:


> I am currently running Sweet Deep Grapefruit..... its about two weeks old now....only heard good things about this strain so I am kinda excited to see the results.


It's one of the few Dinafem strains I haven't tried!

Take some pics and I'll send you some good growing karma ---->>


----------



## guitarisgr8 (Feb 15, 2014)

Strawberry Cough- Topped once and looking nice and bushy at day 35 of veg





And 5 days later.... growing strong and fast!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 15, 2014)

guitarisgr8 said:


> I know many peeps who run the critical+ as their 'cash crop'. I got a bit bored of the flavour though as it's a bit one dimensional (straight up skunky generic weed taste) it took me a few months of smoking to tire of it so it's in no way bad....do prefer the critical jack though..... but offer me a bowl of critical+ and I certainly won't turn my nose up!


Your description of critical + is dead on. A solid grow of average smoke, imo of 3 beans.



astronomikl said:


> I am currently running Sweet Deep Grapefruit..... its about two weeks old now....only heard good things about this strain so I am kinda excited to see the results.


I got the little black tin w/ 3 of them a couple of years ago. Liked it. Didn't love it. Same w/ most everything Dinafem except 2 Diesel which were puny [ run at different times ]. Everything else performed well and produced average to above avg smoke: Blue Widow, White Widow, Ca Hash Plant, Original Amnesia, Critical +. The Amnesia was the best smoke. Maybe B +.

A similar thread a few months back, some dude got all pi$$y because I said the same thing. Good - not great; but dependable gear. I plan on trying the Dinachem freebie at some point.


----------



## althor (Feb 16, 2014)

Dinafem and Female Seeds go hand in hand IMO.
They both offer very solid products and well worth the money spent on them.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 16, 2014)

i tried their diesel i got as a freebie,didnt pop..still have a blue widow im gonna try . soon..


----------



## astronomikl (Feb 16, 2014)

@guitarisgr8 I will definitely put up some pics once I get her into flowering.

@Amos Otis .... This is good to know.... the down side of the strain, there are people who love and people who think it is ok....... Why did you think that, was it not potent enough?? that is the complaint that I have read most. That it has good flavor but it is not that potent. 

Still excited about growing it though..... to see what comes out. I popped two out of the three and only one sprouted.... so Im hoping shes a good one


----------



## althor (Feb 16, 2014)

^ Not Amos or answering for Amos just my own personal opinion...

My bestfriend loves Crit +, one of his favorite strains. I just don't love it. It is good flavor, good taste, good buzz, but nothing I would consider elite at all. If I were growing to sell, Crit + would be on my list, but since I grow for personal use, I would prefer using my space for what I consider to be better buds.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2014)

astronomikl said:


> @guitarisgr8 I will definitely put up some pics once I get her into flowering.
> 
> @Amos Otis .... This is good to know.... the down side of the strain, there are people who love and people who think it is ok....... Why did you think that, was it not potent enough?? that is the complaint that I have read most. That it has good flavor but it is not that potent.


If you're asking about SDG, it's a good strain imo, and good strains are nothing to under value. An easy grow everytime, good yield, above avg taste. The potency seemed to drop w/ each use - just couldn't get any liftoff after a short while. Had no complaints from friends that got some; or any of the Dinafem for that matter. But they are not all day/every day tokers [like me].

althor's comments ^ I'll echo as well; and would apply them to every Dinafem bean I've sampled [except Diesel]. It's always 'not bad' - never 'outstanding', and if I were a distributer for dinero, would seriously consider Dinafem for their dependability, ease, and yields of very decent products.


----------



## CashCrops (Feb 16, 2014)

Got the Critical Jack Herer as a freebie, it's in flower now. I cloned it just incase it's fire. So far it smells great and looks great.


----------



## guitarisgr8 (Feb 16, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Your description of critical + is dead on. A solid grow of average smoke, imo of 3 beans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I hope no one will get pissy with you on this thread for having a valid non biased opinion.

I haven't tried a whole lot of different breeders other than, Barneys farm, TH Seeds, DNA

I always find myself coming back to dinafem mainly for the consistency and stability of their strains.
I've had very good luck with Barneys and DNA but I've run across a few 'mutants' and runts which I've never seen out of any Dinafem beans
My favorite strain sure to blow the socks off anyone is DNA Lemon Skunk, I always have a couple in flower and this is far more potent than any Dianfem strain I've grown, so that certainly gives weight to your 'Dinafems lack of potency' observation.

I grew Sagarmatha Strawberry-D-Lite and all 5 beans hermed on me




(first and only time I've had herms) and since then I've be afraid to experiment with different breeders seeing as Dinafem never give me probs. I always have 6 Dinafem strains in flower and two Barneys and two DNA.

I would certainly like to start experimenting with different breeders. What breeder/strain in your opinion delivers Dinafems dependability but with more fire?


----------



## guitarisgr8 (Feb 16, 2014)

CashCrops said:


> Got the Critical Jack Herer as a freebie, it's in flower now. I cloned it just incase it's fire. So far it smells great and looks great.


Yum..yum... It's a good un!! Grows very fast and strong, under 600w it gives me 70-80g in a 10L pot each and every time!

I'll post some cured Critical Jack bud pics in a minute.


----------



## guitarisgr8 (Feb 16, 2014)

Critical Jack buds with 3 week cure, crispy but still sticky and fluffs up real nice, just how I like it


----------



## CashCrops (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice, I'll post some of mine. It's in week 2 of flowering so gunna be a minute


----------



## guitarisgr8 (Feb 16, 2014)

CashCrops said:


> Nice, I'll post some of mine. It's in week 2 of flowering so gunna be a minute


Sweet mate, I like a thread to have lots of pics!


----------



## kindnug (Feb 16, 2014)

Cloud #9 was the only real keeper female I've had from Dinafem, Looked just like the picture they have of it.
Only 1 of the 20 beans were that pheno.(I'm lucky I even found 1)

The rest were either too fluffy or weaker potency like Crit+.
That 1 pheno. was just as strong as the Triangle Kush that I love now.
Totally different flavors, but the high was overpowering + no tolerance build up just like TK.

I wouldn't judge a strain even with 20 examples though...


----------



## yesum (Feb 16, 2014)

I ran a Cheese freebie and it was an outstanding plant and the buzz was great, good potency too.

I am running Cali Hash and Blue Hash right now, chop in a week. I am hoping for a quality high off them. They are regarded as being somewhat low in potency but that is not a concern for me. If you want killer potency then it seems this breeder is not what you want.

My main concern is getting a enjoyable high and having genetic stability. If the hash varieties I grew, give a real mellow high I will get a bunch more. 

I have some killer shit already and know where to get lots more. Not a priority for me


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2014)

guitarisgr8 said:


> I would certainly like to start experimenting with different breeders. What breeder/strain in your opinion delivers Dinafems dependability but with more fire?


I assume you're looking at fems. If so, the ones that I have been most pleased with were/are: RP Confidential Cheese, FoS CheeseDom, TH Se-eds A-Train, DNA Sour Cream, and Female Se-eds C-99.


----------



## astronomikl (Feb 16, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> If you're asking about SDG, it's a good strain imo, and good strains are nothing to under value. An easy grow everytime, good yield, above avg taste. The potency seemed to drop w/ each use - just couldn't get any liftoff after a short while. Had no complaints from friends that got some; or any of the Dinafem for that matter. But they are not all day/every day tokers [like me].
> 
> althor's comments ^ I'll echo as well; and would apply them to every Dinafem bean I've sampled [except Diesel]. It's always 'not bad' - never 'outstanding', and if I were a distributer for dinero, would seriously consider Dinafem for their dependability, ease, and yields of very decent products.


THis is good to know, seeing as though I am a daily toker, thanks for the honest input!! I am growing a couple of other things as well .... but this is the only dinafem, I wanted to try them out. so far so good. Once it is done I will do a smoke report on her


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 16, 2014)

Iv ordered 
[h=1]Dinafem - Power Kush[/h]
got 3 beans orderd Will update


----------



## Ganjalee (Feb 16, 2014)

h0m3gr0wn said:


> Iv ordered
> *Dinafem - Power Kush*
> 
> 
> got 3 beans orderd Will update


should be a fun ride, hopefully better then the flower bomb kush


----------



## randybishop (Feb 16, 2014)

Currently growing a *Dinafem Cheese* freebie.
1st grow and has been very easy, I must say.


----------



## guitarisgr8 (Feb 17, 2014)

randybishop said:


> Currently growing a *Dinafem Cheese* freebie.
> 1st grow and has been very easy, I must say.


Perfect choice for a first grow, great yielder, handles ph variation well and needs very little nutes (will yellow prematurely with too much nutes but still perform well) in soil you can get great results from this plant using only fishmix and molasses. Not as 'cheesy' as some of the other cheese strains on the market but still undeniably stinky and a great smoke.
Let us know how you get on randybishop!


----------



## guitarisgr8 (Feb 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I assume you're looking at fems. If so, the ones that I have been most pleased with were/are: RP Confidential Cheese, FoS CheeseDom, TH Se-eds A-Train, DNA Sour Cream, and Female Se-eds C-99.


Yep, I have had great results with fems and I've very little veg space to waste room nursing males. I'm running a perpetual grow so my veg and flower room are always full to capacity

This is just what I need mate, thank you!
I have heard nothing but good things about Reserva Privada and my experiences with DNA have been stellar, so the confidential cheese is next on my hit list, followed by Sour Cream and if they rock I'll defo try my hand at the A-Train and C-99


----------



## teoborg (Feb 17, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> My friend has a PK goin right now and its lookin beautiful! How did you like yours??


PK and White Sibirian turned out to be the most interesting plants of all I've grown. Great taste and super potent, can't go wrong..


----------



## guitarisgr8 (Feb 17, 2014)

teoborg said:


> PK and White Sibirian turned out to be the most interesting plants of all I've grown. Great taste and super potent, can't go wrong..


Thanks for your input bro, I'm yet to hear anyone not happy with the Power Kush


----------



## Allforpeace (Mar 23, 2014)

Neither of the 2 patients in my care have any complaints about the Original amnesia, ridiculously good smoke but may take a few beans to find the better pheno. Seems the pine smelling/tasting pheno is the bomb. That's just my opinion though, and ive been at it for 13 years with quite a variety of strains and breeders. I have to agree that Dinafem has some super stable strains. Great quality smoke and in my experience excellent flavor in any ive tried which include Blue Widow, Original amnesia, Critical +, Fruit auto and Cheese. The only one ive had any instability in was the Cheese, but they were freebies I had gotten with orders I had placed. I had 3 of them and each was a different pheno, one was exceptional though, insanely good tasting smoke with a smooth mellow high. The other 2 were pretty bad. But with all the others I sprouted multiple beans and it was like impossible to pick a pheno that was "better" because they were identical. Even the fruit autoflower had nearly no variation and in my experience with autoflowers that's freakin amazing lol. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## Cascadian (Mar 23, 2014)

I am growing 3 amnesia autos, 1 haze 2 auto, and one ctitical plus 2 auto. I have never grown autos before. 

One of the amnesia autos is very sickly and slow growing almost looks like it has a deficiency but doesn't. The critical plus 2 is stretching like crazy and is supposed to be a shorter plant than the haze and amnesia. Probably just got a couple bad/odd phenos. 

The 2 good Amnesia and the Haze 2 are doing great though. Overall I don't have big complaints, it just happens sometimes no matter how good a breeder is. 
Everything I have read has been positive about Dinafem, and I will give them the benefit of the doubt...


----------



## yesum (Mar 24, 2014)

I grew a Cali Hashplant and a Blue Hash. Both are good smokes but the Cali is more calming. The Blue kinda has my mind going around in circles more than I like.

Gonna get around 5 more of the Cali as it is a nice calming strain with decent potency. Wish the seeds were not $18 for 1 of them...

Grew a Cheese freebie and got a great plant with an up high. I wanna relax mostly so not going to do that one again.


----------



## JohnnySocko (Mar 24, 2014)

althor said:


> Dinafem and Female Seeds go hand in hand IMO.
> They both offer very solid products and well worth the money spent on them.


Those make up the bulk of our grows, toss in a few Humbolt and G13 ...we've never had a herm, all results fire (8 out of 10), strong plants, no obscene fert issues, no issues other than a few freebies not cracking ... 



randybishop said:


> Currently growing a *Dinafem Cheese* freebie.
> 1st grow and has been very easy, I must say.


this appears to be a VERY strong plant...I mean obviously so


----------



## kindnug (Mar 24, 2014)

Got 2 of those freebies outside, one grew big + bushy, the other started out as a mutant.
Both are growing fine now after 3 weeks, the big bushy one is beginning flower + the other is behind ~1week(growing normally now)

They came up the same time, I think one was just lacking vigor + they were free anyway!

I don't purchase auto's, but I've grown quite a few dinafem autofem freebies.


----------



## Allforpeace (Mar 24, 2014)

If anone grows the cheese definitely take it extremely easy with nutes like bud boosters and stuff, they dislike a lot of additives and it seems using less can actually yield a lot better results, doesn't like high ppm at all at least im my experience with the 3 beans I had. If I were to say anything negative it would be that some of their gear is a little sensitive to clone, but that's just me, idk if anyone else has experienced this.


----------



## CashCrops (Mar 24, 2014)

guitarisgr8 said:


> Yum..yum... It's a good un!! Grows very fast and strong, under 600w it gives me 70-80g in a 10L pot each and every time!
> 
> I'll post some cured Critical Jack bud pics in a minute.


Mines almost done, maybe two weeks. I think I got me a winner. It's frosty all over and the smell is just delish! I ended up with the sativa dominant version so it's piney, lemony and very sticky.


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 25, 2014)

I grew Dinafem * Cheese * and it was delicious... got 400 grams off each of my outdoor cheese plants... One cheese plant was really puffy (but not airy) and smelled just like *CHEESY WOTSITS* and the other Cheese plant was all hardnugzzzz of seriousness!
I grew *Power Kush* and LOVED it! Super distinctive smell - an lovely bag appeal - smooth - and strong and hashy YUM
Now I am growing
Critical Jack............. Original Amnesia........... Critical Kush!
Critical Kush beans popped first out of 10 different strains I germed at once........so thats a good start! 







my Critical Kush! the MOST enthusiastic of the bunch!

xxhappydinafemingxx


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 27, 2014)

Im looking at picking up some Dinafem Critical Jack from Herbies. Looks very enticing. I will get a free White Widow. Also just spotted the OG Kush. Can anyone chime in with experiences for Dinafems OG??


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Mar 27, 2014)

For the US guys, any seedbank in particular where you like to order your dinafem seeds from ? I'm more concerned about freshness, and gettin' some freebees.....

Also, how big does that Critical Jack get ?


----------



## kindnug (Mar 27, 2014)

If you want fresh stock, Dinafem.org
If you care more about freebies, Attitude/Herbies

I use Seedsman though.


----------



## jtdubz (Mar 27, 2014)

I just started growing BBxNL and they havegiven me zero issues so far. I also got 2 freebies Orginal Amnesia and Moby Dick does anyone have any good picures of those two strains or a nice thread i can read with pictures? Thanks


----------



## guitarisgr8 (Apr 10, 2014)

Some Dinafem Strawberry cough at day 55, looks like she will go about 80 days.... smells very yummy


----------



## Cowboykush (Apr 11, 2014)

Anybody ran the Blue Cheese from them?


----------



## guitarisgr8 (Apr 11, 2014)

Cowboykush said:


> Anybody ran the Blue Cheese from them?


Nope I've stayed away from it, Dinafems blueberry strain is a bit unstable so I avoid anything crossed with it. That being said I have seen folks do great runs of blue cheese. Have you got some on the go?


----------



## Cowboykush (Apr 11, 2014)

Just cracked 3...I ran the BC auto last summer as a freebie,wasnt bad meant to get the autos for a early crop but got the reg by mistake.


----------



## guitarisgr8 (Apr 11, 2014)

Cowboykush said:


> Just cracked 3...I ran the BC auto last summer as a freebie,wasnt bad meant to get the autos for a early crop but got the reg by mistake.


Well hopefully the BC is good to you, I've ran their cheese and deep cheese, both are great and good yielders.


----------



## astronomikl (Apr 12, 2014)

I am 2 weeks into 12/12 with Sweet Deep Grapefruit and she is big and bushy...... and the clone is growing fast....very happy so far with the results


----------



## yung420 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just harvested some Critical + and I must say...much respect to Dinafem cuz between Cheese, Original Amnesia, Power Kush, and now Critical +, they all have never been a let down. For the price, you get what you pay for plus more. I'm looking forward to running their Strawberry cough and their new critical kush. 

Here's some 3 day dried Critical +


Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## guitarisgr8 (Apr 12, 2014)

yung420 said:


> Just harvested some Critical + and I must say...much respect to Dinafem cuz between Cheese, Original Amnesia, Power Kush, and now Critical +, they all have never been a let down. For the price, you get what you pay for plus more. I'm looking forward to running their Strawberry cough and their new critical kush.
> 
> Here's some 3 day dried Critical +
> 
> ...


Yep the critical+ has always been good to me, very stable and consistent. The crosses are also very good, Critical Jack, Critical Cheese, Critical Kush

Here's some Critical Jack







After a 2 week cure


----------



## yung420 (Apr 13, 2014)

guitarisgr8 said:


> Yep the critical+ has always been good to me, very stable and consistent. The crosses are also very good, Critical Jack, Critical Cheese, Critical Kush
> 
> Here's some Critical Jack
> 
> ...


That looks too good. Think I'm going to add one seed of that next run

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MaineMooseRider (Apr 13, 2014)

Just put a Dinafem OG Kush into flower. Growing it in soil. I got some,Dinafem Strawberry Cough beans a couple weeks ago. Can't wait to start them. Saw a picture of some on the previous page and they look really nice. Hope I can do as well.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm considering the White Siberian and/or the Critical Jack for an outdoor grow in the North East US


----------



## guitarisgr8 (Apr 14, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> I'm considering the White Siberian and/or the Critical Jack for an outdoor grow in the North East US


Both great choices, very robust disease resistant strains that will thrive outdoors. Please drop back with a pic when they are doing their thang


----------



## JointOperation (Apr 16, 2014)

running there Cheese... and these buds are dense .. crystally.. and have a fruity but skunky smell to them..

ran there diesel. it was great..


----------



## CashCrops (May 5, 2014)

Critical Jack, I didn't go crazy trimming because to be honest I like the sugar leaf. It turned out to be very strong. Tastes a lot like C99, Piney with a hint of citrus. Now that it's fully cured it has a bit of skunky smell in it as well but none the less it's very flavorful. I will run there gear again for sure. I just got a Celestron 10x - 150x microscope so I'm adding a couple of close ups as well.


----------



## CashCrops (May 5, 2014)

Ps. It did 6 and 1/2 zips dry from one plant under 1000w HPS.


----------



## skunkd0c (May 5, 2014)

Blue cheese
good potency and yield





























































peace


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 5, 2014)

Wow, lots of great bud porn in this thread...Good work on the grows here guys along with the pics !


----------



## MegaBud (May 6, 2014)

Power kush at about 9 weeks, finished in a 5x5 pot in coco.
Both top colas are massive, Back one is about the size of a softball and front is baseball size.
Went through a 5 pack, found this keeper.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 9, 2014)

Im happy with all the Dina gear I'v come across..

ran Power Kush a few years ago & running it again along with Dinachem

PK 
  






Dinachem
 


Both great smoke, bag & taste

peace bob


----------



## astronomikl (Aug 9, 2014)

Sweet Deep Grapefruit, the yield and taste are great but it lacks a little bit in potency compared to other things that I have grown. great plant though, the grapefruit taste and smell though are top notch


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 9, 2014)

guitarisgr8 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I started a thread a few years back with the same title, but it has somehow vanished! So I'm starting over.
> 
> ...


i agree im growing out their Diseal right now and its a monster plant outdoors..i predict i will get at least 1.5 pounds off it..i will put some pics of it when it starts flowering..i was so impressed with this strain that it made me want to try a few others from them..so i ordered blue kush,critical jack and power kush for my outdoor next year..glad to see more positive feed back on dinafem..can anyone chime in on the blue kush?? would love to see a few pics of it..thanks alot


----------



## resinhead (Aug 10, 2014)

I got a critical jack freebie a few years ago. It was fantastic. Lemony big sticky nugs. I'm looking forward to trying more dinafem.


----------



## BigEasy1 (Aug 10, 2014)

I've had great results with the Moby Dick and White Widow.


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 10, 2014)

Critical+ 2.0 hermied on me around 5 weeks flower seeding an entire 4x8 tent of different strains. 
I guess I'll have plenty of hash.......
I kept a couple clones before flowering it thinking I might like to keep it going. 
Ran those in another part of the house to see if it was possibly environmental factors that made them turn, but they both started dropping pollen at about 4 weeks. 

That just totally turned me off. 
Cost me WAY too much money. 
Fool me once.....


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 2, 2014)

my Critical Jack is smelling AAAAAmazinggggggggggggggg and I was actually feeling a bit sad that I didn't grow the POWER KUSH again this season but then I've discovered that 1 of my Unknown Strains just random from last grow IS *Power Kush* mmmmmmmm SO Happy Happy Happy!!!! Will always Grow POWER KUSH**** every season mmmmm YUMMMMMM...


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 10, 2014)

bump....

Anyone know what week Critical Jack starts showing trichs ? I got a CJ clone 3.5 weeks into 12-12...buds are lookin' nice but not many trichs yet....

also, this is my first organic grow...not sure if that has anything to do with it or not.

I'll have pics up in the next week or so when I rearrange my grow cab...


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 10, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> bump....
> 
> Anyone know what week Critical Jack starts showing trichs ? I got a CJ clone 3.5 weeks into 12-12...buds are lookin' nice but not many trichs yet....
> 
> ...


Yeah they do take a while!
But mine are now covered and WOW the smell is really kicking in now.... 
About 5 weeks into flower! Shes looking amazingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 10, 2014)

Power Kush & Dinachem finishing up     
 bob


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 10, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Power Kush & Dinachem finishing up View attachment 3250411 View attachment 3250412 View attachment 3250413 View attachment 3250414
> bob


Loookin' Good! Bet they Smellin' Fine........... YummY! Definitely going with Power Kush again next season (and Blue Cheese me tinks)


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 11, 2014)

OoooooLA LAAA I Just noticed *Dinafem* have BUBBA KUSH now!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah baby YEAH! I'm having that!


----------



## jcouto95 (Sep 15, 2014)

teoborg said:


> Everything I've grown was spectacular : Moby Dick, Blue Widow, White Widow, Original Amnesia, Powerkush and White Sibirian.


How was that white widow? Overall review


----------



## furnz (Sep 19, 2014)

Blue widow from the tude as a freebie about 3-4 years ago.
This was a clone off the fem seed mother, flowered at about 10" in 3 gal pot of promix bx.
Big hard nugs, big swollen calyxes, if i remember right the high was strong and confusing/spacey.
The best way I can describe the smell is a blueberry pencil. Sweet and woody. 
Easy to grow, begins frosting up at around 2 weeks.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 23, 2014)

Dinachem a  bout 6wks from flip


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 23, 2014)

I have 3 dinafem fruit autos, I plan to run at least one alongside my vegging photos. 

Also have 3 Blue Kush, I was excited to grow it but have since got beans that I want to run more. So no idea when I'll pop the blue kush.


----------



## TheHermit (Nov 17, 2014)

This is not the best picture, but I am getting ready to chop a critical cheese that I got as a free seed. It turned out better than I expected


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 17, 2014)

TheHermit said:


> This is not the best picture, but I am getting ready to chop a critical cheese that I got as a free seed. It turned out better than I expectedView attachment 3295877


Looks frosty as a snow day!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 18, 2014)

Might not be a big thing here but while browsing herbies and attitude etc I seen herbies has dinafem freebies this month


----------



## TheHermit (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks, it looks better in person than it does in the picture. One of these days I will buy a better camera, but right now I can't justify spending a couple hundred on a camera just to post bud shots.


----------



## yesum (Nov 18, 2014)

A warning. I grew a Fruit auto freebie from Attitude and it was a male. Had it in the back of tent and it was 1 week away from releasing pollen. My vision is shit and the tent was packed, I thought it just looked a bit funny, so finally reached back there and got the bad boy.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Aug 23, 2018)

Thought I'd shared a few pics of dinachem, best bud I've had in my years of blazing, unreal strain, this pheno better than stardawg, couldn't believe how good, stinkier than exodus and hits hard


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

The only stuff that would have a chance of someone possibly buying in my area I have seen in the thread so far...^


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> The only stuff that would have a chance of someone possibly buying in my area I have seen in the thread so far...^


I don't have any pictures but I grew a freebies of their power kush in 2012 and we kept that cut for a few years. Was the most basic generic weed taste and smell, skunky weed, but it was retard potent. 

I was cash cropping back then and the Grape god was #1 for years before the kush but after smoking the kush no one was getting high off the grape god any more. Everyone wanted the kush. I didn't really like the kush because how generic tasting it was and the high was the most racy stone that would leave you stoned stupid. Couldn't sleep on that bud for shit.

That said, I still haven't bought any dinafem and probably won't but that one freebie was a surprise.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

I've seen one Critical Skunk? or Critical+ from them that was yield and quality to boot outside of that inbred by default (fem seed) old school genes. I check their threads on different forums every once in awhile just cause...95% of the stuff in this thread looks like garbage and some may smell ok but where the fuck is the taste?


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 24, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Power Kush & Dinachem finishing up View attachment 3250411 View attachment 3250412 View attachment 3250413 View attachment 3250414
> bob


looks great and I bet it smokes even good.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks, that was a few years back, but was very good smoke. I'd run again for sure.


----------



## CikaBika (Aug 24, 2018)

guitarisgr8 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I started a thread a few years back with the same title, but it has somehow vanished! So I'm starting over.
> 
> ...


I didi few of their Autos..Blue cheese is the bomb..at least for me taste vise.. I only trust dinafem, and mephisto..


----------



## Quani (Aug 24, 2018)

Best thing for me is that they provide 3 seeds pack and has decent quality overall. I want to try different strain and I would love to buy tons of packs from Karma or Nspecta for example but you need da money !

Maybe not the best but I like them more than many others


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 26, 2018)

I’m soaking my only white widow freebie. I think I gave away a cheese to a buddy. Will keep u updated. I’m on my second grow and just started with new soil. Wish me luck...


----------



## Mr Blamo (Aug 27, 2018)

Has anyone bought or grown Dinas Gorilla strain?
Look like the real deal from pics I have seen of it.

I been growing out some glue strains.
One of the glue strains I'm growing at present I don't think its the glue strain as it don't look like any glue strains I have seen. Don't fit plant description. Guess I should say the makers of it. Quebec seeds glue.

So just wondering if anyone is growing out Dinas version.
Royal Queen version is good but thinking on buying Dinas version.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Aug 27, 2018)

I got 5 x gorilla seedlings at the mo, looking foward to seeing these grow


----------



## {Ganjika} (Sep 5, 2018)

I grew the Remo Chemo this stuff is great really potent easy to grow super frosty i was very happy with it. I got both Chemo & Bubba phenos.


----------



## pollen205 (Dec 27, 2018)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## pollen205 (Dec 27, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> Has anyone bought or grown Dinas Gorilla strain?
> Look like the real deal from pics I have seen of it.
> 
> I been growing out some glue strains.
> ...


So glue from dinafem or rqs ? 
Or did you find some better


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 27, 2018)

pollen205 said:


> So glue from dinafem or rqs ?
> Or did you find some better


@Heisenbeans is working on reversing a gg#4 to make s1 and crosses. Hit him up and sign up for his testers list and you may get lucky and if not he will be up and running/selling s1s in a few months as well. He has pics of the gg#4 being reversed too on his thread, check it out.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> @Heisenbeans is working on reversing a gg#4 to make s1 and crosses. Hit him up and sign up for his testers list and you may get lucky and if not he will be up and running/selling s1s in a few months as well. He has pics of the gg#4 being reversed too on his thread, check it out.


Yeah that glue is in full reverse mode.
I would say 1 out of a pack will be what anyone is looking for in the glue. I know there are a few s1 cuts of her going around which is sometimes mistaken for the real. People have definitely found fire in s1 gorilla glue seeds of the real deal.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 27, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah that glue is in full reverse mode.
> I would say 1 out of a pack will be what anyone is looking for in the glue. I know there are a few s1 cuts of her going around which is sometimes mistaken for the real. People have definitely found fire in s1 gorilla glue seeds of the real deal.


Oh yeah bro. Once you get them beans out and people start popping them you'll be inundated by demand! Those haters will be eating some crow, lol. Cheers man and best of luck for 2019!


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 27, 2018)

{Ganjika} said:


> I grew the Remo Chemo this stuff is great really potent easy to grow super frosty i was very happy with it. I got both Chemo & Bubba phenos.
> View attachment 4193487 View attachment 4193490 View attachment 4193491 View attachment 4193493 View attachment 4193496


If it was me I would grow smoothing that had moor bub at harvest time.jmo


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh yeah bro. Once you get them beans out and people start popping them you'll be inundated by demand! Those haters will be eating some crow, lol. Cheers man and best of luck for 2019!


I think the cake s1s and adub are gonna be putting out the most fire honestly. Cake is already reversed so pollinating the adub is gonna make epic offspring.
Between those crosses I feel like picking keepers is gonna be hard decisions IMO.
There all gonna be good but I think anyone who pops a pack of cake s1s are gonna find at least 2 serious keepers.
Super excited for the east coast gg4 crosses.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Dec 30, 2018)

My last order I decided to get dinachem as I have enough gg and gg crosses for the next 10 years.


----------



## pollen205 (Dec 30, 2018)

@Heisenbeans
Can I get your gen in Europe ?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 30, 2018)

pollen205 said:


> @Heisenbeans
> Can I get your gen in Europe ?


Europe is hard to ship to. It's a pain in the ass. If I ever work a deal with a European seed bank than yes. Its alot easier to mail seeds in bulk overseas.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Jan 22, 2019)

In 2012 I grew a Blue Widow that amazed me, very potent euphoric sleepy dreamy effect. Smelled like a evil blueberry coolaid powder smell. It looked just like the photo dinafem uses. I have never gotten this pheno again and I grew a 3pack every year since. I really want that one back.


----------



## crimsonecho (Jan 22, 2019)

Purple Afghan Kush from Dinafem. Day 35 of flowering. It may be a fast finisher.


----------



## crimsonecho (Jan 22, 2019)

Also their Dinachem at day 70 of flower. They got harvested shortly after this pic. Its all i’m smoking at the moment. Very good gas smell, very sticky. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## danjac82 (May 15, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> In 2012 I grew a Blue Widow that amazed me, very potent euphoric sleepy dreamy effect. Smelled like a evil blueberry coolaid powder smell. It looked just like the photo dinafem uses. I have never gotten this pheno again and I grew a 3pack every year since. I really want that one back.


Damn man. I wonder how rare the pheno is? I just had it. Grew it and cloned it but didn’t clone for a third run. Very pronounced blueberry smell and taste. Very strong blueberry.Very smooth on the throat. Just like you say..nice and dreamy kind of high that setsnin with a warmth and glow. I trashed this strain on here because mistakes I made the first run but really hit it on the head this last harvest. Not the most knockout power but more potent than most the other strains I was running and just so damn tasty. I could berry my nose in a jar of it and never come back up for air. Lol. The other pheno was a wet sock musky bud with an surprisingly decent taste. Not the best taste though. Similar high as the blueberry pheno but weaker. Slight berry, mentholsy background to a musky taste. Just cured up right. Smoking the berry pheno right now and bummed out for not cloning her again. Very frosty, greasy bud


----------



## danjac82 (May 15, 2019)

crimsonecho said:


> Also their Dinachem at day 70 of flower. They got harvested shortly after this pic. Its all i’m smoking at the moment. Very good gas smell, very sticky. Definitely a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 4269039 View attachment 4269040 View attachment 4269041


Looks like my Dinachem but mine went longer. Sweet, woody and musky smell to mine. A touch on the sativa side but not as strong as I’d like. I’ve had two phenos. Very strong plants that support themselves and are just hardy. Very good yields and buds are super dense. Old school look and smell.


----------



## crimsonecho (May 15, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Looks like my Dinachem but mine went longer. Sweet, woody and musky smell to mine. A touch on the sativa side but not as strong as I’d like. I’ve had two phenos. Very strong plants that support themselves and are just hardy. Very good yields and buds are super dense. Old school look and smell.


Maybe because you kept them going longer than i have but mine is just the perfect amount of sativa, for me at least. I like things to turn cerebral but paranoid stuff hits me hard. This is a very happy middle. It has a sweetness to but i smell gas like smell too. All in all it smells amazing and fills the whole house with dank notes with one toke  Definitely a strain i’ll keep.


----------



## crimsonecho (May 15, 2019)

Here are some critical+ from dinafem. I had 6 freebies and planted them all to hunt for phenos and i have couple good candidates for keeping.


----------



## danjac82 (May 15, 2019)

crimsonecho said:


> Maybe because you kept them going longer than i have but mine is just the perfect amount of sativa, for me at least. I like things to turn cerebral but paranoid stuff hits me hard. This is a very happy middle. It has a sweetness to but i smell gas like smell too. All in all it smells amazing and fills the whole house with dank notes with one toke  Definitely a strain i’ll keep.


Don’t get me wrong, I enjoy the Dinachem..that’s why I ordered it a second time after running a three pack last year. Took those plants 65-70 days. After that, I had ordered just a single Dinachem to go along with some other strains. Ran her, cloned her and ran her again. Took it 80-85 days. Seemed a similar pheno to one I had the first run. They’ve all been the same taste and smell but to varying degrees. Its almost an up kind of smoke for me but doesn’t quite get there..doesn’t quite go too heavy on the chill side either. It’s got a unique vibe for sure. Not sure how many different phenos but probably a good bit..the sweet woody musky smell has been dominant. I really prefer the blue widow blueberry pheno.


----------



## crimsonecho (May 15, 2019)

Also 1 out of 3 Blue Kush survived this grow. One threw bananas and one was a mutant from the start. But the one remaining seems very promising. This is an early harvest. 20 days or so because i needed the tent to dry the others. Again pheno hunt kinda grow so it’ll get another chance.


----------



## crimsonecho (May 15, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Don’t get me wrong, I enjoy the Dinachem..that’s why I ordered it a second time after running a three pack last year. Took those plants 65-70 days. After that, I had ordered just a single Dinachem to go along with some other strains. Ran her, cloned her and ran her again. Took it 80-85 days. Seemed a similar pheno to one I had the first run. They’ve all been the same taste and smell but to varying degrees. Its almost an up kind of smoke for me but doesn’t quite get there..doesn’t quite go too heavy on the chill side either. It’s got a unique vibe for sure. Not sure how many different phenos but probably a good bit..the sweet woody musky smell has been dominant. I really prefer the blue widow blueberry pheno.


A very personal choice man. I respect it. I personally never smoked blue widow so can’t comment but love the dinachem


----------



## danjac82 (May 15, 2019)

crimsonecho said:


> Also 1 out of 3 Blue Kush survived this grow. One threw bananas and one was a mutant from the start. But the one remaining seems very promising. This is an early harvest. 20 days or so because i needed the tent to dry the others. Again pheno hunt kinda grow so it’ll get another chance.
> 
> View attachment 4334028 View attachment 4334029 View attachment 4334031


 Some Dinafem Deep Cheese. Nice cheese smell. Mid level strength and balanced high. Good yield. They’ll go over 70;days


----------



## danjac82 (May 15, 2019)




----------



## crimsonecho (May 15, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Some Dinafem Deep Cheese. Nice cheese smell. Mid level strength and balanced high. Good yield. They’ll go over 70;days


The comments on this was kinda mixed so i didn’t get it but it seems cool.


----------



## danjac82 (May 15, 2019)

Blue widow blueberry pheno


----------



## danjac82 (May 15, 2019)

crimsonecho said:


> The comments on this was kinda mixed so i didn’t get it but it seems cool.


With the cheese..Smell is great. Taste is ok..disnt match up to the taste like I would prefer but could be my fault. I let them run long this time. It’s a good all day smoke but I prefer something more potent. Yield is above average. Not too much stretch but she will stretch some. I’d give it 7 out of ten. Blue widow is a warm dreamy high. Very relaxing and melts stress away if you have any. Taste is straight up blueberry amen extemely smooth on the throat. Very strong blueberry smell with a slight peppery hint if you sniff around Iong enough. A trichome machine and very greasy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 15, 2019)

The Dinafem power kush freebie I had years ago was very potent. Probably one of the top 3 strongest plants I've ever grown. Down side was it was a paranoia inducing feel like you're mentally retarded, can't remember shit, anxiety at max and it was literally like taking speed. It would keep you up all night, lol. 

People loved it, I on the other hand got tired of it because I already have enough anxiety issues and insomnia, didn't need help in that department. 

I used to have pics of it here but I lost those when the site got hack attacked.


----------



## crimsonecho (May 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The Dinafem power kush freebie I had years ago was very potent. Probably one of the top 3 strongest plants I've ever grown. Down side was it was a paranoia inducing feel like you're mentally retarded, can't remember shit, anxiety at max and it was literally like taking speed. It would keep you up all night, lol.
> 
> People loved it, I on the other hand got tired of it because I already have enough anxiety issues and insomnia, didn't need help in that department.
> 
> I used to have pics of it here but I lost those when the site got hack attacked.


Yeah i cant deal with that paranoid shit and the anxiety. Thats why i like dinachem as a matter of fact. It makes me super active and very happy. Not like ocd active, not fidgety but like music just gets a hold on me and i dance the night away  all the while laughing at stupid shit. Man its one of my favorites  next run is decided. Dinachem and blue kush.


----------



## Gemtree (May 16, 2019)

Original cheese freebie I grew years ago. Great strain kinda weak buzz but smelled nice and raunchy


----------



## Toxic Avenger (May 18, 2019)

blue cheese day 53


----------



## danjac82 (May 19, 2019)

Toxic Avenger said:


> View attachment 4335704blue cheese day 53


Nice. I’m a cheese fan. Love the smell of that strain. Love blueberry crosses. Have yet to grow a blue cheese though. Three runs of Dinafems deep cheese. Great smell and taste is good..not as good as the smell


----------



## casperd (Aug 9, 2019)

has anyone grown there orange juice or what is there most stinky or best for rosin ?


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 29, 2019)

I have a dinafem blue widow I got as a freebie, I thought it was crap during early flower but things have turned...Its has dense tops and smells very subtle, very pleasant smell...Very slow veg growth, I took one clone and its growing super slow, perhaps it was a bad clone I dunno..


----------



## danjac82 (Sep 1, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I have a dinafem blue widow I got as a freebie, I thought it was crap during early flower but things have turned...Its has dense tops and smells very subtle, very pleasant smell...Very slow veg growth, I took one clone and its growing super slow, perhaps it was a bad clone I dunno..


Blue widow grows slow in veg for me..the two phenos I had. Fast flower though. One pheno smelled like swamp foot and musk and was just ok smoke. The other was a strong but soft sweet berry smell if that makes sense...tasted the same. She purpled in the buds decently after week 7 and high was an indica chill but with heady euphoria. I wish I kept her around. both were squat plants with fat blade fan leaves


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 2, 2019)

Yep super slow veg, superfast flower, from all the pics ive seen these plants are all very similar looking...Zero powder mildew, weather is super hot so no purpling....Im very pleased as this was a freebie


----------



## danjac82 (Sep 2, 2019)

Did have a spider mite issue in the room when I was running the blue widow. Great quality still


----------



## danjac82 (Sep 2, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Yep super slow veg, superfast flower, from all the pics ive seen these plants are all very similar looking...Zero powder mildew, weather is super hot so no purpling....Im very pleased as this was a freebie
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388646 View attachment 4388645


----------



## codster25 (Sep 3, 2019)

Love the autos from Dinafem too, all around quality genetics. Some of the best smoke I’ve ever tried.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Sep 3, 2019)

Just had bad luck with a few singles from Barney's Farm. Had way better germ rate with last pack from Dinafem. Went 0/3 with BF whereas I got 5/5 last go with DF. Maybe next go round I'll try one of the critical X's or dinachem.


----------



## zypheruk (Sep 3, 2019)

Try the Dinafem - Purps#1, Blueberry Cookies, both amazing strains. Just such a clean head high, very up lifting with a really good body stone. If you want to smoke with friends it will be a blast, if you want to passout on the sofa it works for that. Excellent taste also.


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 11, 2019)

Blue Widow Free Seed
In all my life all my free seeds have been subpar from attitude....This widow is the exception, awesome, super fat dense greasy berry smelling.....Happy to have this cut to my lineup

Its rdy to be harvested as soon as I have time...The buds look identical to a picture from dinafems scrog pic


----------

